# Die Holder on Sale



## bluwolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Considering the interest in the die holders lately I thought this might be of interest to those who don't have one yet. Little Machine Shop has their die holder on sale for $19.95 right now. Normally it's $32.95. The sale is on until Tuesday August 9th. This link should take you directly to it. If not it's their special of the week. http://www.littlemachineshop.com/special


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 3, 2011)

This is an essential tool for cutting external threads on a pen body using 13/16" or 1" round dies.  It is very difficult to cut threads squarely otherwise.  I'd defiinitely buy one if I hadn't already.  The only complaints I have with it are that the body is aluminum (therefore the hole in the side can wallow-out with use), and that the hole (and torque bar) are not threaded - the bar tends to fall out when I shift my grip.

I'm tempted to pick up another at this price--just to have a spare.

Thanks for pointing out the sale.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## thewishman (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I just got my first die and was waiting to pull the trigger on this exact holder. Woo hooo!


----------



## MarkD (Aug 3, 2011)

Perfect Timing!


----------



## SLICKYINC (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad I didnt buy it last week.


----------



## simomatra (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you, I have been holding off and this has come at the right time. I have sent my order with some other extras on special


----------



## Lenny (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks...got the tap holder as well...got the set for less than the regular price die holder alone!


----------



## thewishman (Aug 5, 2011)

Jon, I didn't know there was a tap holder. Can't find it - where is it?


----------

